
Bytedance spent –$1B advertising TikTok in 2018 - so_tired
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tiktoks-videos-are-goofy-its-strategy-to-dominate-social-media-is-serious-11561780861?mod=rsswn
======
so_tired
I took the title from the techmeme.com link

> TikTok was splurging by spending nearly $1 billion on advertising for the
> year

